# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Игры и конкурсы на новый год

## Dubachev

Этот Новый год мы всей семьей (я, жена, две дочки 6 и 8 лет, тёща) будем отмечать дома. Развлекать девочек, конечно же, придется мне. 

Посоветуйте какие-нибудь игры или конкурсы для такой компании!

----------

